# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  مصيبة توقيع قوون حقوق بث مبارايات الدوري الممتاز

## طارق حامد

** ماهي الامكانيات الفنية التي تتيح لقناة قوون الفوز لامتالك حقوق بث الدوري الممتاز؟

 * هل تتفوق قناة قوون على الجزيرة الرياضية وعلى تلفزيون الشروق ؟

 * هل كانت هنالك مجاملات او اشياء خفية بين الاتحاد و رمضان احمد السيد تم على اساسها توقيع عقد بين الاتحاد والقناة المنحازة ؟

 * المريخ لديه قرار من مجاس الادارة بمقاطعة قناة قوون

 *ماهو موقف المريخ الان من هذا الاتفاق ؟
*

----------


## كدكول

*والله اكبر مصيبه دي جريمه عديل غير انها منحازة تصويرها تعبان جدا الواحد احسن يسمع النتيجه وخلاص
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصيبة كبيرة فعلا
صحي موقف المريخ شنو هسه من الموضوع ده ؟؟
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*هناك ايادي خفية وراء هذه الجريمة 
مخطط خبيث القصد منه استفزازنا ، بالله عليكم مقوماتها شنو عشان تنافس الجزيرة والشروق ياخي ديل لي هسي ما دفعوا مرتبات العاملين بها ده اصلاً لو فيها عمال
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ماذا سوف يكون موقف مجلس المريخ من هذا الموضوع ؟
اعلم ان توقيع العقد يكون بين الاتحاد والقناة 
ولكن هل ليس لنا الحق في الاعتراض او تسجيل موقف 
قناة قوون ليس هي الاحق بالنقل 
امكانيات ضعيفة 
معاناة في تسير القناة وهي بهذا الضعف 
فكيف سوف تستطيع ان تنقل المباريات بكفاءة ؟
هل فعلا انها دفعت في حقوق البث ما تفوقت به على الجزيرة والشروق ؟
*

----------


## ابو راما

*مرحبا بهري الفشافيش
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الحمد لله قاطع المريخ قرعة الدوري الممتاز ورفض رفضاً قاطعاً أن تقوم قناة ( فوول ) بنقل أي مباراة يكون طرفاً فيها المريخ ...

كورنر :
ثم ماذا بعد ؟؟؟

*

----------

